# Finish Sprayer



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Is this the one you're referring to?









If so I've got two of these systems. I use them when I have a need to refinish bathtubs and the like. 

Really these are bullet proof and easy to repair if needed. To check the compressor just turn it on. If it blows air you're good to go. The turbine motor on these puts out large amounts of nice dry air. Overspray is minimal. I can set up a makeshift spray booth with nothing more than a few sheets of plastic and a decent fume exhauster in 30 minutes.









The most important issue w/ these systems is to make sure that the gun is clean and well maintained. A little bit of Vasoline on the pin and a few fresh Teflon seals will take care of most of the gun problems w/ these. All parts are readily available from here.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Scott pretty much covers every sprayer on his site you would need to finish wood. I also have a couple of gravity air guns, but with an aaa and a hvlp you would have everything covered for fine wood finishes.

http://topcoatreview.com/category/product-reviews/sprayers/


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

JHC said:


> Scott pretty much covers every sprayer on his site you would need to finish wood. I also have a couple of gravity air guns, but with an aaa and a hvlp you would have everything covered for fine wood finishes.
> 
> http://topcoatreview.com/category/product-reviews/sprayers/


What's an AAA?

This is the machine. I think I'll go this route. Based on what Leo said I think I'll want more guns anyhow and I'm guessing I don't necessarily have to buy Graco spray guns, right??


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I have that Earlex model you linked to Woodcraft. Good unit for spraying stains,dyes,clear coats. I did buy a Fuji 4 stage recently. Great unit. Supposed to spray everything. I have not tried latex yet. Both are good sprayers and are fairly reasonably priced.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> Really these are bullet proof and easy to repair if needed. To check the compressor just turn it on. If it blows air you're good to go. The turbine motor on these puts out large amounts of nice dry air. Overspray is minimal. I can set up a makeshift spray booth with nothing more than a few sheets of plastic and a decent fume exhauster in 30 minutes.


Actually, I had forgotten about an idea I had a while ago based on something I'd seen someone else do. They had plastic curtains strung along a rail that was bolted to the ceiling. They would just clean the area really well before spraying and pull that curtain and it was a spray booth. They had a cover for the curtains so they didn't get dusty from the other work done in the shop. That's what I'll do if I do find tons of enjoyment in this :thumbsup:

Thanks for that heads up on the makeshift spray booth :thumbup:


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

mattsk8 said:


> What's an AAA?
> 
> This is the machine. I think I'll go this route. Based on what Leo said I think I'll want more guns anyhow and I'm guessing I don't necessarily have to buy Graco spray guns, right??


Air assisted airless. Both graco and titan have units that have the compressor on board. If I were to buy one now I would be looking at the Kremlin units.

Here is the graco units. 
http://www.o-geepaint.com/Sprayers/graa.shtml


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

mattsk8 said:


> This is the machine. I think I'll go this route. Based on what Leo said I think I'll want more guns anyhow and I'm guessing I don't necessarily have to buy Graco spray guns, right??



Those are basically the same as the Capspray that I posted. You can use any HVLP gun, but you will need to adapt the fittings to attach to that hose. I've got a Devilbiss that works really well that I got on eBay for a song.


----------



## ScottVp (Mar 27, 2011)

mattsk8 said:


> What's an AAA?


Here is a good example, with video footage included.


----------

